# Naci Unuvar



## ralf (18 Dicembre 2016)

Nuovissimo talento delle giovanili dell'Ajax, Naci Unuvar classe 2003 trequartista nato in Olanda ma di origini turche. Ho letto di un forte interessamento del Machester United e delle due spagnole Real e Barca.


----------



## ralf (18 Dicembre 2016)




----------



## MarcoMilanista (18 Dicembre 2016)

Si dice che si nutri ancora con il biberon.


----------

